# Network Video Decoder



## Edrick (Apr 30, 2012)

Who would make a device that you can connect via network cabling that's synchronized for HD output. 

Is there some solution out there where I can just connect the little box to a projector or LCD and route the same source or groups of different sources


----------



## headcrab (Apr 30, 2012)

Like this thing?
Multimedia Player


----------



## Edrick (Apr 30, 2012)

Sort of I'm looking for something on the pro market where I can send my video out via a device and distribute it to multiple displays. Almost like a baluns or matrix switcher. Let's say I have a switcher im out putting a 1080 signal from to play DVDs or video files and I want to show it on multiple displays. Instead of running a BNC cable or something of the sorts it'd be nice if I could run it over a network and change what source is being displayed.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 30, 2012)

Intelix DIGI HDMI HR RESTOCK 04 HDMI Twisted Pair Extender (One Send Balun, One Receive Balun) | Full Compass

Paired with something like this perhaps 

Intelix DIGI HD 1X4 1x4 HDMI Twisted Pair Splitter | Full Compass

You would then need a receive balun at each end. Not 100% sure it would work. Also note that the baluns have a max run distance of 150 ft, which decreases as resolution increases. You can leap-frog baluns to increase distance, so go 100' to another balun, then 100' to balun exc. 

I know that going from a balun to an HDMI splitter then out to tvs will work.


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 30, 2012)

CAT5 VGA Matrix Switch | CAT5 Video Matrix Switch | CAT5 VGA Audio Router- KVMStuff.com

You can do a google search for IP Video Matrix also for more options. Just make sure that whatever item you are looking for has standard or HDMI in and not just Ethernet (for IP based camera systems)


----------



## Edrick (Apr 30, 2012)

The big question is synchronization what kind they have. Hmm have to look at those links.


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 30, 2012)

A few questions:
Do you want each of the end run monitors to display the same thing, at all times?
Or do you want the end monitors to be able to display different items at some times?
What type of signals are you taking in and sending out (HDMI, Composit, ect)
How many sources vs. destinations?
Judging by what you said earlier your source is going to be outside of the switcher/matrix, correct?
And the big one; How much are you willing to spend


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 30, 2012)

What level of sync of you need?
Broadcast black style or just 2 displays next to each other not being out of sync enough to look wierd?

How many displays are we talking?

My thoughts are leaning towards IPTV, though I'm not sure who the providers are in the states who would be worth talking to...


----------



## museav (May 1, 2012)

Edrick said:


> Sort of I'm looking for something on the pro market where I can send my video out via a device and distribute it to multiple displays. Almost like a baluns or matrix switcher. Let's say I have a switcher im out putting a 1080 signal from to play DVDs or video files and I want to show it on multiple displays. Instead of running a BNC cable or something of the sorts it'd be nice if I could run it over a network and change what source is being displayed.




Edrick said:


> The big question is synchronization what kind they have. Hmm have to look at those links.


I'm not clear on what you are trying to do. Is it a multicast of a single selected video source to multiple displays or multiple streams from multiple sources with the ability to select any of those streams for each display? How do you envision changing sources or selecting streams? What is being synchronized?

Haivision is one company that may offer something along the lines of what you want.


----------



## Edrick (May 1, 2012)

Picture a setup at say a convention or open house of some sort.

So Say I have a main projector, some side LCDs and maybe some screens at a remote location (another room, other side of the building). Sync would need to be just enough that the videos are playing the same say there's to screens side by side. 

I suppose I'd probably need a few different devices depending on what i'm doing.

But lets say

Option A) One video source to multiple displays, instead of having to run video cable all throughout or cary another type of cable I could just use networking cable. So basically a Cat6 Video Baluns but I want one device encoding and multiple devices decoding also sending audio. Now I may be sending audio out via a house sound system for example with multiple video displays in that room. So I need some basic delay control. I don't want a solution where I need to setup mini PCs for example and launch an App.

I figure there must be a device I can just encode at one end and connect dumb decoders or (semi smart) decoders that I can adjust sync.

Option B) A system where I can take multiple inputs and multiple displays and route however I please. So Main Stage Projectors are Group A and seeing Feed C, Entrance LCDs are Group B and see Feed A. etc...


----------



## Morte615 (May 2, 2012)

For option A you want a Video Switcher/Splitter
For option B you want a Video Matrix

Two different devices that do two different things, though a Matrix can act as a switch also, but for twice the price (rough guess).
You can do a Google search for IP based systems or for Ethernet based. Personally I haven't installed either one. Though I have installed a small rack-mount Matrix system that uses coax cables before. I have also installed many IP security systems, though not exactly what you are looking for they use very similar technologies.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, most systems you will find will have the option to send Audio along the cable at the same time. If you want to use the built in speakers in the TV's then sync will be fine. You can also use some local powered speakers and pipe audio into there to make sure the sync stays the same.


----------

